# OGF Contest - Guess the Winning Weight!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Think you know what it's going to take to win the Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament on April 28th??

Post your estimated weights for the single big crappie, and you could win a Microspoons lure pack!
*Rules*

1. Post your estimated weights in this thread
2. Estimates must be to 100th of a pound (.00)
3. Only one entry per member
4. Entries posted after midnight at 4/27/2012 are ineligible.
5. You mut be a registered OGF member in good standing with a _minimum of 10 posts to enter_
6. Closest estimate (without going over) wins
7. Once you reply to this thread with your guess, it is final (no changes/edits)
8. No duplicates allowed
9. You do not have to be present to win!! Winner will receive (1) Microspoons lure pack.

For example:
Biggest Fish: 99.99


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Put me down for 2.02 pounds, please.
Good luck to all those competing!
Dan


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

1.31! There should be some nice ones!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

1.89! Chunker!


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd say 1.81


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

1.65 lbs would be my guess


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

2.14 all shoulders!


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

i will say 2.00


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

2.31 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

1.68 lbs......:B


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

2.11 lbs............


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

1.84-------------------


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

1.71 Lbs !


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

1.84..... ...


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

1.18

promag


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

My guess; 1.13#


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

1.53 lb

Good luck to all competing!


----------



## SirVeyor (Jun 2, 2011)

My guess 1.28


----------



## bass_man_reese (Jul 27, 2011)

1.67


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

1.95 is my guess


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

1.76 for me please


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Put me down for 1.78


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

1.18 lbs

promag


----------



## bhburgess (Jan 10, 2008)

2.13 lbs........


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

1.64.........


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

1.55 for me


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

1.42..good luck!


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

1.89


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll say 1.98


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

1.82lb.... here

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

1.16 coming in a Ranger this year.

Ron


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

1.05 is my guesstimate...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

2.23 lbs :::::::::::


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

1.21:b.........


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

2.05 is my guess


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i will say 2.41 lbs.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Scum_Frog took my guess, so 1.90#'s.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll go with 2.44


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Guessing 1.19 caught near the dam.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

1.48 # Good Luck to all


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

1.43:d:d:d


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

1.61 .....caught be me.....right by the dam.


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

1.85 lbs for sure........or maybe something different but i'm sticking with 1.85 lbs


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Put me in for 2.04 lbs


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

1.45?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

1.36#


Fish


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

1.86 is my guess, I hope there is not a tornado.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Am in at 1.94


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

1.93 lol...


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm I'll go with 2.33.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, what the heck. 1.73 lbs. Shakedown took my other guess at 99.99.


----------



## eyecatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

1.49 is my guess.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

1.56 is my guess

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

1.76 lb Good luck everyone!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

1.69#!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

1.17lbs


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

1.62 is definitely it!--Tim


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

1.92 lbs for the win!
Ezbite took my first guess


----------



## Rawhid (Mar 27, 2012)

1.77 my guess!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

1.72 pounds


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

2.22 is the winner! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

2.03 pounds.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm gonna throw out 1.06lbs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

1.37 Hope someone gets one over 2lbs though.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

1.86 good luck


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

1.41 lbs for big fish... Good luck everyone!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

1.46 black crappie


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

1.91 lbs

Sorry I have to add more words because the message i have entered is to short


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll guess at 1.93#


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ummm 2.03


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

rattletraprex said:


> 1.37 Hope someone gets one over 2lbs though.


Ur comment is right ib I say 1 3 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I, SAY,,,it will be,,1.57,lbs,!!! DEFINITELY!!! well,, maybe??? -If the biggest crappie caught,,,,weighs that much...... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

1.78lb white crappie


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

1.51 and I'm feeling good about that!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.64 good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Gonna say 1.24


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm thinking 1.24, good luck all!!! hop


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

1.27 I already caught all the big ones.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

im gonna say 1.27


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

1.84 Mark it!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1.23

:b


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

1.33 and it won't be me


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll guess 1.15 lbs.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

.91 lbs


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

my guess 1.99


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Big Fish weight 1.35lbs


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

1.52lbs slab


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

.97 good luck to all


----------



## Mikey Z (Feb 18, 2009)

2.13lbs soak-n-wet


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

1.12. Just throwing random darts


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

1.28 good luck all


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

1.83

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

1.29 good luck all


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

1.88 for me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Unless I miss my guess  , 1.38 should do it. Good luck!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not fishing it so that 5lber is out.

My first thought was 1.47 pounds. I am bracketed but I am sticking with it.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

2.5 lbs
That's what I said!


----------



## aeosu55 (Mar 27, 2012)

1.52lbs Black Crappie


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

1.62 will take it


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

1.84. That is a heck of a crappie.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Based upon the weather...... .92 lb


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Is thats the biggest you have in your livewell so far? JK! I think it is going to be a SLOW tourney. I bet we won't see a lot of limits, iand the ones that do limit I don't see a lot of big ones. I think the weights will be near what they were in the October tourney. I'm going to hit Delaware Thursday for a little prefishing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

So Chopiq's guess is 0.0...

We should have a contest "Guess how many boats show up"


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'll guess 1.28.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

1.30 isn't taken yet I don't think  Good luck to all fishing :B


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

1.38 Good luck to everyone!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

1.09 lbs Hope the rain stays a way!!!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

1.62 ................


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

1.43

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i think the winner was 1.2 something.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

1.2 even!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks to me like 1.19 was the closest guess,if it was caught by the dam I'll be impressed!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

rattletraprex said:


> Looks to me like 1.19 was the closest guess,if it was caught by the dam I'll be impressed!


so close!!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

My only fish of the day was a winner. Lucky that my partner boated a few more but no where close to that 9# bag. Caught on the north side near a creekmouth with minnow. My oly regret was I did not get a picture with her prior to throwing her back in the lake after weigh-in so she could release those eggs for the next few years. I think someone got a picture of her with Big Daddy prior to going on the scale. Was great fun with so many great fellow fishingerman. Definitley a memeory that I will always remember. I was especially impressed with with the professionalism demonstrated by the OGF staff. You folks did a tremendous job and a very big thank you. See you next year. 

Crappie Slayer


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappieslayer, Very nice work on that crappie. Figure how much he was worth per ounce!! 
I didn't fish this year, but after being there for the weigh in and helping out, I will be in next years tournament for sure. I guess even though I ( we) don't own OGF any longer, you still have a connection everytime I'm at an event.
I won't be at the fall tournament, unless something changes, as I will be fishing in upper Michigan. Hard to beat the fall bite in upper Michigan!
Just want to say thanks for all that support this tournament. It still makes me proud of what we started and to see it continue to go forward. Hope to see all of you and more at the next one.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Dale

From one Vet to another I just had to figure out the $ amount per ounce you asked about. Comes out to $18.67 (rounded) per ounce. A nice award for that one fish I caught. Just goes to show you dont have to catch the most to be a winner at the event. You just might get lucky and catch a nice one. Again what a fun event and hope to see you at the next one.

Crappie slayer


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I missed catching that big crappie by -.2 ounce and missed guessing it by +.1

:S


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Based upon the history of this tourney that I posted in the Central Ohio forum today I'm guessing that next years "Guess the Weight" contest might be a little more congested than this years guesses.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Crappieslayer
If all goes as planned I will be there next year. I would be at the fallevent but as I said I'll be in Upper Michigan.


----------

